# Krokodil Rock -part 1



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

As with all my loco models (bar two) I have started out with a plywood shell that will be plated with ABS sheeting.



















Everything has gone very well -the expected warping of the ply is not too bad and the strengthening pieces that will bind the whole thing together will take care of the problem. As you will have noticed by the fact that I have had to use TWO steel rules in the shots shows that this loco has a l*ength* problem... My Gauge 3 "carry cradle" which is simply two lengths of angle iron on battens stuck to a length of plank is going to be too short to move this thing around on. My only option is to make the loco in pieces that can be assembled on the track. Fortunately the design easily breaks down into three units -two end bogies and a box cab. These are going to have to be connected by a socket system that is as yet -"lost in the aether"...


regards

ralph


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Impressive allready Ralph! Is it going to be like those Swiss crocodiles? 
Very nice scratchbuilding project; I hope you keep us posted with your results.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 2, 2008)

Who said you could start a new engine _before_ that EE-1 is finished? Which one will it be this time, the 6/8, 6/6 or 4/4? From the nose section I would guess a 6/6.


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul.

The locomotive looks like an SLM Krokodil -but was made in the UK at Vulcan Foundry Newton-le-Willows and Metropolitan Vickers for use on The Great Indian Peninsular Railway. The loco is a Metroplitan Vickers WCG-1


Havoc,

The EE-1 requires some parts for the electronics that are not available for a few weeks and I will have to write the PIC-BASIC program for it. And to be honest do you think that I would be capable of NOT playing with a loco for the duration!?!?!?! Such is the desperation that I have even re-built part of my wifes' summer house as rapidly as possible -this is because she filled my "shed" with the bright pink contents of her summer house as an incentive....


regards

ralph


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Ralph,

Is that plywood 'luan' (aka Phillippine (sp?) mahogony)? I'm thinking of using luan, but it can have a warpage problem. (Though _not _ on a Krok!)

Les


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

The plywood is 3mm *Birch* -normally referred to as "Marine Modelling Ply". It is very strong and light. It costs about £4.99p for a piece about 30cm x 90cm. It also bonds well with a number of glues. The rough carcass is assembled using CA and the re-enforcing pieces will use PVA wood glue. I sort of "tack weld" the pieces together with CA and then bond them with PVA rubbed into the joints. The joint holds for the 2 hours that the PVA takes to set solid...

regards

ralph


----------



## Grantham (Sep 8, 2009)

Great to see a GIPR prototype being modelled! 

There are plenty of exotic foreigners worthy of a build, and Indian BG rates high on my list...you have given me much food for thought. 

Mick


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Mick, 

Well I have to say that you make me blush! I build locomotives that are a challenge to me. I normally specialize in the bizarre and weird. However everything that I have built was *real *and I will *continue* to build then -*despite the abject pleas of people to stop building them.*..


I produce my locomotives in two distinct stages. The first is the planning stage (which I personally find the most enjoyable) and the next is the production stage. ONLY when all the planning has been done do I actually commence production of my locomotive. Have a look at the home page and feel free to copy what you like -that is what it is there for!

regards

ralph


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

-*despite the abject pleas of people to stop building them.*..



No mercy


----------

